# Recommendations For Machine Oil, Cutting Oil, And Other Lubricants



## mariner3302 (Oct 11, 2015)

I spent the last hour searching threads trying to find the answer and was pretty unsuccessful. Which tells me that I am not asking the right questions.

As some of you know, I got my 11"x54" catalog # 11-B unloaded yesterday and pressure washed it... realizing later that doing so wasn't one of my more brilliant idea's of the day! I soaked her down with WD-40 and cutting oil and got all the water out I could find to try and minimize the damage. I don't know what kind of bearing are in her so I don't know if they got water in them or not.

I want to change all the lubes, replace wicks, and go through the lathe and get familiar with it. What I am asking is what do you use for oiling the lathes? I saw a lube chart that calls for 3 different oils in 1930. Are there more modern and better oils out now? I know anything with a high Moly-D content is probably a good idea. Are there better or worse grades of cutting oil? What don't I know that I don't know?


----------



## gr8legs (Oct 11, 2015)

When I was looking for lubricants for our newly acquired Clausing lathe I found a source on eBay for small quantities of recommended oils for South Bend that also happen to be suitable for most other lathes.

Rather than repeating it , see the posting at <http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sheldon-shaper-lube.35414/#post-301095>

Enjoy your new toy!

Stu


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-LATHE-RECOMMENDED-A-B-and-C-LATHE-OILS-/321146352222
I purchased this when I restored my lathe, took all the guesswork out of searching for oils. They come in nice squirt bottles with caps and last a long long time. Comes with a nice way oil too.


----------



## mariner3302 (Oct 11, 2015)

THANKS!!! Great info! EXACTLY what I needed!


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 12, 2015)

what was originally recommenced, if we know that we might be able to recommend a modern alternative. Also you might not want any molly, depending on what you are lubricating.

FYI you can get a better price per unit by purchasing from a machine tool supplier, for example:
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=505-1987


----------



## coffmajt (Oct 12, 2015)

Watch Enco and MSC supply for sales - Mobil Vactra spindle and way oils are available in one gallon containers for about 16 to 18 per gallon.  They allow any particles in the oil to settle out rather than be suspended in the oil ( automobile oils are designed to suspend because there is a filter in the system]  I also use a moly dry lube on the open gears on my South Bend, as any grease or heavy oil based lube tends to pick up small chips/ swarf.  Good luck -- Jack


----------

